# 1992 Hymer 534 rear windows stolen



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

All my windows have been stolen by some sicko last night .If anyone hears of someone selling or has been asking for rear windows blinds etc let me know please .They have broken in and taken them all out from the inside is this a rare thing i knoe parts are hard to get but this is well strange thanx trevor


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Cant imagine they would have been stolen speculativly for resale - I'd be looking out for a local Hymer 534 with shiney new windows. Horrible to think another motorhome owner would do this but its the most likely I think?

"Car park accessories" is a wonderful shop for some people

I hope you get em back


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

yes i agree .i live in hertfordshire But i cant even recall seeing another one locally.Im hoping the police will check out nearest owners .Im really stunned i mean who would be short of 5 windows they even took the wind up roof one they must have been at it for hours...t


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

"gone with the raggle taggle ******* oh"


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive got to find somewhere near to herts for the insurance repair .Anyone no my nearest place for repair ,Theres a bit of damage to door as well ..thanx


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That's awful, and it sounds as though the windows were stolen to order. An acquaintance had the bonnet, front panels and lights stolen from his BMW M3 one night as it was parked outside his house. The Police had intelligence that a local drug dealer had recently crashed his own similar M3 so there seemed to be a link, but nothing could be proved. 

On a minor but annoying note, some scrote stole my as-new windscreen wipers and replaced them with a set that were in dire condition with completely perished rubbers separating from the arm. I didn't notice anything had changed until the next time I drove the van in rain and could hardly see a thing - quite dangerous. 

Hanging is too good for them. :evil: 


SD


----------

